# Beak/cere question



## Nini (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello, I just wanted to check if these are normal looking beak and cere in my budgies or if it could possibly be scaly face

Female (she has had her cere looking like this or smooth back and forth, so I dont know if it's just her breeding condition)

She doesn't have anything in the corner of her beak or eyes





And the young male budgie

Only has beak crustiness, nothing on the cere





(The dot on his cere was from a minor injury from around 2 months ago)


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Adorable birds!

They both look healthy to me, ceres are nice and clean and normal looking. The cracking on your males beak is nothing to worry about either, that's normal.


----------



## Nini (Dec 1, 2018)

I tend to be a little paranoid about those sometimes :wacko: so thank you very much for the relief! :biggrin1:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Michelle. Both your budgies look just fine! :yes:*


----------

